
To the Moon: Elon Musk's High-Powered Visions - fjabre
http://www.businessweek.com/bwdaily/dnflash/content/sep2009/db20090910_452749.htm
======
jacquesm
There are some interesting parallels between the fictional characters of Reid
Malenfant and 'Harriman' and Elon Musk.

What impresses me most about Elon Musk is that he is investing a very large
portion of his personal fortune for his next steps, instead of sitting on it
or counting it.

------
gojomo
Please don't editorialize in headlines.

(EDIT: Thanks for correcting. Original headline was roughly: "Guess who we
should admire -- it's not Larry Ellison".)

~~~
gaius
Agreed. Larry isn't even mentioned in that article.

------
n8agrin
_As SpaceX's chief technology officer, Musk helped design the company's
rockets. As Tesla's CEO and product architect, he stepped in to overhaul the
car design..._

Holy poo! That is impressive by any measure. I can't tell you how many
business types have approached me with ideas that "should be trivial" only to
find out they have no cs or programming background. Wish there were more
leaders with his willingness to get their hands dirty.

------
reasonattlm
So the Ellison Medical Foundation isn't on your radar I take it?

<http://www.ellisonfoundation.org/adsp.jsp?key=01misstmnt>

Admittedly I don't agree with their approach - very staid, very stuck in the
NIA approach that hasn't done a great deal to advance longevity science - but
you can't say Ellison isn't putting money towards grand goals.

~~~
sielskr
by "NIA" the parent of this comment means the National Institute of Aging.

------
fuzzmeister
As a 19 year old budding entrepreneur, I can say this without reservation: I
want to grow up to be Elon Musk.

~~~
8plot
Elon Musk, or John Carmack.

------
callmeed
Musk has spacecraft ... Ellison has a MIG-29 ... it's a tough call

~~~
jacquesm
What about the google founders then ?

[http://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/business/Googles_Newest_Plane...](http://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/business/Googles_Newest_Plane_Is_A_Fighter_Jet_.html)

------
californiaguy2
I think I admire Ellison more.

